# 26160or 26115or  ?



## codedog (Oct 21, 2010)

DOC   operative report says he did an excision  of  tumor from left thumb  dx- tumor of left thumb in theradial aspect - or   path  report came back as a giant cell tumor of tendon sheath

 operative read as follow-

  The patient had no sensation distal to the Pip joint of the left thumb on the radial aspect due to the tumor. The thumb was prepped and draped  in the usual fashion. Alongitudinal incision was made over the mass and the thumb dissected.The digital nerve was encased in the nerve consistent with a schwannoma. The mass was excised in its entirety. Hemostasis was used for electrocautery.The wound was irrigated and closed with 4-0 nylon sutures. Sterile dressings wasapplied.

also doc say something about a schwannoma. Path report stated  stated giant cell tumor of tendon sheath
-
which cpt  code would you use and dx  ?or  does doc  lack info -please help-thanks


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 22, 2010)

I would go 26160 w/ dx 727.02


----------

